# All-in-one Macro & micro fertiliser



## DavidW (25 Aug 2016)

Anyone used CO2 supermarkets 'All-in-one' Macro & Micro fertiliser? It's got good reviews on the site but wanted to know if anyone here has used it.

The jargon says it can combine the macro and micro element together because it also contains E300 ascorbic acid and E202 Potassium Sorbate which prevents mould and acts as an antioxidant.  Just wondering if this is a good product or snake oil?

I've very new to EI dosing.

Here's what it says on the site -

*Description*
Any plant, whether aquatic or terrestrial, needs a variety of nutrients to grow and maintain a good state of health. In the wild these nutrients are provided by natural means but because an aquarium is a closed ecosystem those nutrients must be supplemented to maintain strong growth and good health. If those nutrients aren't supplemented the plant will eventually die, or certainly have a lacklustre appearance. 

Plants require nutrients at different rates and volume, some are required at higher volumes, such as Potassium (K), Phosphorus (P), and Nitrogen (N) - these are known as 'Macronutrients'. Other nutrients are also required, but at lower amounts or concentrations. These are know as 'Micronutrients' and include elements such as Boron (B), Copper (Cu), Iron (Fe), Manganese (Mn), Molybdenum (Mo) and Zinc (Zn). 

Sourcing, then combining all of these 'ingredients' can be time-consuming and laborious, and getting the quantities right can be worrisome. Our 'All-in-One Complete Macros and Micros Fertiliser' solves that problem by providing all of the macro and micro nutrients your plants will need for sustained growth, health and vitality. The pre-made package contains accurately-measured quantities of the following elements: 

Potassium Nitrate 
Monopotassium Phosphate 
Potassium Sulphate 
Magnesium Sulphate Heptahydrate 
Chelated Trace Elements 

E300 Ascorbic Acid and E202 Potassium Sorbate are added to prevent mould and act as an antioxidant which enables the Macros and Micros to be combined. 

The ingredients provide all of the key elements needed for high-quality plant growth, by proving the three macro elements and the many micro elements. With our 'All-in-One Complete Macros and Micros Fertiliser' you can be assured that your plants are receiving all of the nutrients needed for sustained growth, health and vitality. 
*Is it okay to combine Macros and Micros?*

The reason sometimes cited for not combining these two solutions is because the Potassium Phosphate (a macro-nutrient) could react with the Iron in the micro-nutrient ingredients. To prevent this from happening, we add a small amount of E300 Ascorbic acid to lower the pH of the solution which prevents this reaction from occurring. Ascorbic acid is otherwise known as Vitamin C, which is completely safe for use in the aquarium and will not cause any harm to fish, shrimp or plants


----------



## Manisha (25 Aug 2016)

Hi David, a lot of commercial brands produce fertilisers which include macros & micros (tropica specialised, tnc complete, neutro +). I've read clive's EI dosing thread (sure you have) and think the iron and phosphate can (not always) mix to produce a insoluble precipitate if the layman mix the salts. I would trust co2 supermarket as I'd expect the additives required to prevent this are present in adequate amounts  I read another one ukaps thread 'any use ei?' which was helpful but can't find


----------



## AquaPlantDemon (26 Aug 2016)

Absorbic acid is a reducing agent that keeps iron bound by the chelate in the presence of PO4. This makes all-in-one ferts possible. 

Given that, the ingredients contained in this fertiliser are no different to other commercial fertilisers, so should work as any other fert would.


----------



## ian_m (26 Aug 2016)

Absorbic acid is an acid that lowers the pH and keeps iron bound by the chelate thus cannot react with PO4. See graph below, EDTA & DPTA (the most common chelates) are 100% chelated with pH below 6'ish.


Potassium sorbate is a preservative to stop the all in one fertiliser going mouldy.


----------



## DavidW (26 Aug 2016)

Good to know, there try salts that you mix with water yourself. I think I'm going to use this as a stepping stone to eventually getting into EI dosing when I've saved up the pennies for a dosing pump


----------



## ian_m (26 Aug 2016)

Make your own all in one, same as CO2 supermarket are mixing, except you will not be paying a fortune for added dihydrogen monoxide.
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm

Get salts from, job done.
http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/dry-chemicals/dry-salts.html

I made my own dosing pumps.
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-dual-peristaltic-dosing-pump-with-alternate-switching.22332/


----------



## DavidW (26 Aug 2016)

ian_m said:


> Get salts from, job done.
> http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/dry-chemicals/dry-salts.html


I was going to get the starter kit but there out of stock I dropped them a PM about where there getting stock back in but haven't had a response. 



ian_m said:


> I made my own dosing pumps.


I like it I've got a soldering iron and love to build things myself. I'm going to price the parts up tonight


----------



## ian_m (26 Aug 2016)

I have three pumps now, one dosing liquid carbon as well all controlled via a PLC (programmable logic controller). DIY in extreme.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (20 Apr 2017)

Bumping this up, any else using the all in one macro and micro from co2 supermarket? I find after about 2 weeks the solution starts to cloud / precipitate. I even started using half the recommended dry mix with 500ml of water and still it clouds after about 2 weeks. Any ideas on how to prevent this, ive still got about 500grams of the dry mix to use up and it does seem to work quiet well, after it starts to precipitate I generally dispose of the mix and create a fresh solution.


----------



## ian_m (20 Apr 2017)

Try using either boiled (and cooled) or RO water to make your all in one mix. The hardness of the water can react with the ascorbic acid and allow the chelated iron to precipitate out.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (21 Apr 2017)

I have been using distilled water from the local supermarket, will try boiled and cooled water next time.


----------



## ian_m (21 Apr 2017)

Distilled water is better as it is "salt" free no calcium or magnesium or carbonates. So no further forward.

The chelates will break down in presence of light. Is your solution kept in the dark ?


----------



## GHNelson (21 Apr 2017)

Contamination and light....may cause mould.....use a well washed disinfected bottle!
Keep in the dark!


----------



## Zeus. (22 Apr 2017)

I have a very similar setup to ian_m (basically copied it) and haved noticed any percipition in the 5liter containers so far, only had them fitted a short while plus they are in the dark too. Been using RO water myself from a unit i have at work. 

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (22 Apr 2017)

ian_m said:


> Distilled water is better as it is "salt" free no calcium or magnesium or carbonates. So no further forward.
> 
> The chelates will break down in presence of light. Is your solution kept in the dark ?





hogan53 said:


> Contamination and light....may cause mould.....use a well washed disinfected bottle!
> Keep in the dark!



Thanks guys will continue with distilled water and start keeping the solution in the dark. Will disinfect the bottle when I make up a new mix.


----------

